# Sub 1 tutorial: How to solve a skewb



## SpicyOranges (Jul 20, 2014)

Feedback would be much appreciated. There are algs and whatnot in the description on youtube. It is 59.6x, youtube just likes to round up


----------



## sstutzman (Jul 20, 2014)

thank you for that


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 21, 2014)

How come you used a Uperm to put the center on top?


----------



## Villyer (Jul 21, 2014)

mitch1234 said:


> How come you used a Uperm to put the center on top?



The U-perm will put the front center to the back, the back center to the top, and the top center to the front.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 21, 2014)

Villyer said:


> The U-perm will put the front center to the back, the back center to the top, and the top center to the front.


Yes I know what happens when you do a U-perm, but instead of doing a U-perm he could have told people to do a sledge hammer with the center in the front.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 21, 2014)

I'll sub-45.


----------



## kcl (Jul 21, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I'll sub-45.



I bet I can sub 30.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I bet I can sub 30.



I bet I can sub 29. 






stoopidness. I didn't need to put stuffz in the description lel


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 21, 2014)

I like where this thread is going. I can almost solve a skewb now. If only these tutorials were a bit faster than maybe I could finally get it.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 21, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I like where this thread is going. I can almost solve a skewb now. If only these tutorials were *a bit faster* than maybe I could finally get it.



Alright here:


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks Logan and Rhami! I actually pulled out my Skewb and learned how to solve it. I could never figure out the notation, but now I can sledgehammer, which is enough. 



mitch1234 said:


> Yes I know what happens when you do a U-perm, but instead of doing a U-perm he could have told people to do a sledge hammer with the center in the front.




I guess if your top corners happen to be solved, it's better to do U-Perm to bring it to the top from the back to preserve the corners, and if not, use a sledgehammer with the center on the front? I JUST learned how to solve it 5 minutes ago, but that makes sense to me, does it sound right?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 21, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Thanks Logan and *Rami*!



ftfy

And yes you are right about the u perm or sledge thing.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jul 21, 2014)

mitch1234 said:


> How come you used a Uperm to put the center on top?



Now I realize that a sledge would be better. Whoops


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 21, 2014)

I just got sub-24 with no subtitles (which are cheating)

E: 

[video=youtube_share;8iPrHpQTWEc]http://youtu.be/8iPrHpQTWEc[/video]


----------

